# A lil study for all of you!



## Subnaum (Sep 7, 2009)

Ok Lets make this a lil more vague so I dont get kicked of this amazing board.

Has anyone found that marijuana has helped them kick either a bad habit, or for healing? I did myself, was in a bad place, and saw that pot really helped with cravings. Please no talk of the substance that was used, please just do the poll .


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 7, 2009)

> 4. The discussion of illegal drugs other than Marijuana is not allowed in any form whatever. This site is for the discussion of Marijuana. Other sites are available for other topics. If you wish to discuss other drugs, then please do so at another site.



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html

eace:


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi,

Thanks for sharing.  Props to you for taking the reigns and dealing with your challenges head on.  I wish you nothing but the best and I know that this magical and healing herb can and will help you a great deal but I've never walked in your shoes.  Weed is my thing...  Always has been.  Always will be.  I don't think we can discuss much else and abide by the MP rules but suffice to say I came of age in the late 70s and we did plenty of stupid things.  Fortunately I drew a line in the sand years ago and I'm more than happy with my bud.  My passion is truly for weed...  As Bob Marley once said:  "Weed is the healin' of all nations...   X is the destruction"  imho, you can insert any evil substance as the X in the quote.  Marijuana is so amazing.  The variety of effects from marijuana medicating are so varied and controllable.  I can produce and get meds in my garden that are SO superior imho to anything else I can put in my body for relief whether it's legal, pharmaceutical or illicit in nature.  The range of effects that marijuana can achieve with all the countless hybrid strains available is mind boggling and how I love to be boggled in the mind by my buds...   My healing buds...

Peace!


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2009)

Hydrocodone and alcohol.


----------



## Subnaum (Sep 7, 2009)

I read that rule, I didnt think that it would be too big of a problem. If it is, mods, feel free to take this thread down. I understand totally. I know that there are alot of taboo subjects on a sight like this. If it isnt breaking the rules, I would really like to hear from other people. You dont have to comment, jus do the poll please! We dont have to discuss anything about illegal drugs. Actually lets not say anything about them. I just think that maybe someone could benifite from something like this. Letting them know that there not alone, and that it is possible to get the monkey of addiction of ur back.

O and im really not trying to discuss anything about the actual drug that people where doing. I just wana know if anyone else has used MARIJUANA as a healing med for the situation.


----------



## zipflip (Sep 7, 2009)

helped me quit drinkin cold turkey after bein a sloberin drunk for 6 years LOL.
  feel much better now tho :aok: mari is bak inmy life again :hubba:


----------



## Subnaum (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks to everyone that has posted so far. It takes allota guts to do that. (pats you on back.)


----------



## Alistair (Sep 7, 2009)

I never used MJ to quit anything, but I've quit several "X" things, and the pot remained.  Once I quit everything including pot.  Because of the circumstances, everything had to go until the issue was under control, then back to the pot.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Sep 7, 2009)

i used it to quit cigarettes a while back....no cigs, more pot. surprised that wasn't in the poll....


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2009)

Guess I need to change mine cuz mj hasn't made me quit anything.

But when I was a teen I experiemented with all sorts of dumb things..l.ol.

I still enjoy a good beer.


----------



## Subnaum (Sep 7, 2009)

Ha never thought about the cigs! good thinking bro!


----------



## Hick (Sep 8, 2009)

Subnaum said:
			
		

> I read that rule, I didnt think that it would be too big of a problem. If it is, mods, feel free to take this thread down. I understand totally. I know that there are alot of taboo subjects on a sight like this. If it isnt breaking the rules, I would really like to hear from other people. You dont have to comment, jus do the poll please! We dont have to discuss anything about illegal drugs. Actually lets not say anything about them. I just think that maybe someone could benifite from something like this. Letting them know that there not alone, and that it is possible to get the monkey of addiction of ur back.
> 
> O and im really not trying to discuss anything about the actual drug that people where doing. I just wana know if anyone else has used MARIJUANA as a healing med for the situation.



I think this is a case where MJ and it's benefits, is the primary subject and a certain amount of discretion should be applied.  It isn't a case of your promoting illicit drugs, or "how can I turn coke into crack". ...  

  That said, I can't say that I have used it as a "healing" agent for withdrawls from anything. But I'm pretty sure that the liquor store would notice a profit increase, if I were cutoff from my mj....


----------



## Maxgirth (Sep 8, 2009)

I used marijuana to kick my 2 - 3  pack a day smoking habit.  I'll be nicotine-free for 3 years come this October!


----------



## BlueNose (Sep 8, 2009)

Maxgirth said:
			
		

> I used marijuana to kick my 2 - 3  pack a day smoking habit.  I'll be nicotine-free for 3 years come this October!



Well done. I'm working on quitting......slowly but surely


----------



## Budders Keeper (Sep 8, 2009)

Like Alistair, I was doing many "x" things. Had to quit them all and reestablish which habits I wanted to keep...MJ is all that remains...well, still workin on the cigs!


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 8, 2009)

Yes, my ex back in the day.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Sep 9, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Yes, my ex back in the day.


 
LOL....yea, mark me down for a couple...


----------



## StoneyBud (Sep 9, 2009)

I started using marijuana after I quit having sex. It helped me forget that I wasn't getting any.

It didn't really help, now I'm horny and stoned! :holysheep: 

There *has* to be a women out there that's into wrinkles. :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------

